# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Recherche 1 responsable + des contributeurs pour FAQ SQL

## trotters213

::salut:: 
Pourquoi n'y a-t-il pas de FAQ SQL (autre que MySQL et Acces) car certaines questions sont vraiment trs frquentes  ::?: : 
Je savais pas vraiment ou poster cette question donc je l'a mets ici puisque c'est cens orient votre choix pour la nouvelle version du site  ::wink::

----------


## gege2061

Je ne pense pas que les administrateurs de developpez.com soient contre.

Cependant pour faire une FAQ, il faut du monde! Propose toi pour la faire...  ::wink::

----------


## Ricky81

Salut,

si tu es prt  participer  son laboration, n'hsites pas  prendre contact avec Orafrance

Eric

----------


## trotters213

Moi a ne me drangerais pas au contraire a me ferais super plaisir de pouvoir aider au dveloppement de la communaut mais le problme c'est que je ne suis qu'un pauvre petit tudiant en seconde anne de DUT info, je n'ai donc pas assez d'exprience (bien que SQL soit un domaine qui m'attire).
Mais je posais la question parce qu' force de trainer sur le forum "Langage SQL" et "MS SQL Server" je me suis rendu compte que certaines questions reviennent tout le temps.
Mais pour rpondre  Ricky81 (et  gege2061 aussi), a serait un honneur et un privilge pour moi de participer  son laboration, mme si ma contribution est limite (par mes connaissances dans le domaine)  ::D:

----------


## christopheJ

Le fait d'etre un tudiant n'empeche pas de contribuer.
Comme l'indique FAQ ce sont les questions frquentes.
Il suffit de voir les questions qui reviennent rgulirement sur les forums que tu suis. Quand tu en as marre d'crire la mme rponse toutes les semaines, tu proposes le couple Question-Rponse dans le sujet de participation  la FAQ (ou aux reponsables s'il n'y a pas de sujet FAQ). Les QR proposes sont incorpores lors des mises  jours des FAQ avec pour auteurs la personne qui les a soumises.

----------


## trotters213

OK b merci beaucoup, je saurais quoi faire  prsent.
Je laisse le thread en suspend pour voir si des gens se sentirais pour la faire.
 ::merci::  encore  ::wink::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Oui on  besoin d'une faq SQL, mais ca on le savait  dj   ::lol::  

*Qui* se propose pour y participer ?  ::lun::

----------


## Marc Lussac

Je rapelle, pour ceux qui n'ont toujours rien compris  la faon dont ce club fonctionne, que si vous ne vous proposez pas pour contribuer  cette FAQ, tout ce que vous pourrez crire ici ne sera que pure pollution, et sera effac d'office.

Nous savons parfaitement quoi faire et comment, et nous avons dj les outils et l'organisation.

Nous avons besoin uniquement d'un *responsable F.A.Q SQL* et de *CONTRIBUTEURS*

Donc je repose ma question :

Qui se propose de *contribuer*  la cration de cette *F.A.Q SQL* ?

 ::merci::

----------


## trotters213

contributeurs : moi.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Cher amis,

Vous pouvez ds  prsent commencer  poster *vos contributions*  la *F.A.Q SQL*  ici : http://www.developpez.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=334720

Nous recherchons un resp de la F.A.Q

 ::merci::

----------


## trotters213

merci  ::ccool::

----------


## Marc Lussac

J'enlve le tag rsolu, c'est pas rsolu il nous manque :
- 1 resp F.A.Q SQL
- Environ 5  10 contributeurs pour la FAQ SQL.

 ::):

----------


## trotters213

lol, c'est vrai, je l'avais pour la question initiale.

----------


## trotters213

elle se construit petit  petit, dj 9 Q-R plus qu'une cinquantaine et c'est bon  ::D:

----------


## Xo

Je vais faire des efforts pour m'y mettre, promis  :;):

----------


## Anonymous

Une FAQ et des articles ne rpondent pas aux mmes besoins.

Un (ou des) article est bien pour quelqu'un dsirant se former, apprendre, ou se faire une ide sur un sujet donn alors qu'une FAQ est l pour faire des recherches ponctuelles sur un point technique trs prcis. Un article c'est bien pour aborder un sujet plus globalement qu'une FAQ et une FAQ doit aider plus concrtement quand on bloque sur tel ou tel point technique particulier.

Donc  mon sens il n'y a pas de contradiction  avoir une FAQ SQL mme si par ailleurs il y a dj beaucoup de trs bons articles.

----------


## nebule

Le problme de la recherche sur internet (google ou autre), c'est qu'il faut savoir quoi chercher.

Lorsque tu dbutes, tu n'as aucune ide du mot clef  chercher ou meme de la dfinition...

Une Faq permet de parer  cela   ::):

----------


## Marc Lussac

On  toujours besoin de dbuter une *F.A.Q SQL*, qui peux aider ?

 ::merci::

----------


## Marc Lussac

up

----------


## t_om84

Le domaine SQL m'attire bien, je veux bien aider. Mes competences ne sont pas normes, mais il faut un dbut  tout et autant mettre  profit ce que l'on s'est dj.

Je vais mettre mes contributions dans le topic concern

----------


## Marc Lussac

Parfait, tu peux regarder ce topic de travail sur la *F.A.Q SQL* :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/showthread.php?t=33411
et voir si tu peux ajouter des Questions/rponses ?

Tu peux te baser sur les questions du forum SQL par exemple si tu veux (copier/coll et remise en forme, corrections).

ok ?

 ::merci::

----------


## t_om84

Ok, je regarderais a tout a au calme ailleurs qu'au boulot  ::mouarf::

----------

